# Suche Software für Programmierung einer Moeller PS4-341-MM1



## esa_sps (7 Juni 2016)

Ich bin per Zufall an eine SPS von Moeller gelangt. Es handelt sich um eine PS4-341-MM1 mit Peripherie. Leider habe ich keine Software zur Programmierung. Ich möchte halbprofessionell die SPS für eine Plasmaschneidanlage verwenden. Wer könnte mir eine Software anbieten. Prinzipiell wird wohl die Sucosoft S40 eingesetzt. Wenn es alternativen gibt, wäre ich auch daran interessiert.


----------



## bike (7 Juni 2016)

Aber esa hat doch die Software, komisch....


bike


----------



## esa_sps (7 Juni 2016)

*Namensähnlichkeiten sind rein zufällig*



bike schrieb:


> Aber esa hat doch die Software, komisch....
> 
> 
> bike



Der Name ist zufällig gewählt und hat nichts mit anderen Unternehmen oder natürlichen Personen zu tun.


----------



## PN/DP (7 Juni 2016)

Frag mal bei Applied Automation

Harald


----------



## bike (7 Juni 2016)

esa_sps schrieb:


> Der Name ist zufällig gewählt und hat nichts mit anderen Unternehmen oder natürlichen Personen zu tun.



Das hätte ich jetzt auch geschrieben.
Solch einen seltsamen Zufall....
Also bei esa einfach die Alten, die aus dem Unternehmen ausgeschieden sind, die haben die Software und auch das Wissen, Programme zu ändern oder zu erweitern, fragen.

Nix für ungut

bike


----------



## esa_sps (7 Juni 2016)

Hallo Bike!
Auf Deine inhaltlosen Beiträge kann ich gut verzichten. Ichsuche Software für meine PS4-341-MM1.
Du willst bzw. kannst mir offensichtlich nicht helfen.
Zufall? Ja! Ich kann Dir gleich mehrere Unternehmen oderInstitutionen mit dem Kürzel ESA aufzählen:
*European Space Agency,Energieagentur Sachsen-Anhalt, European Society of Anaesthesiology, ESA* -European Schools for Higher Education, *ESA*Elektroschaltanlagen Grimma GmbH und so weiter und so weiter.
Außerdem gibt es selbst in diesem Forum mehrereBenutzernamen mit dem Anfangskürzel esa, sind das alles Spione der ESAAutomation – habe ich gerade erst recherchiert?.
Wenn aber in diesem Forum allein der Benutzername schonausreicht, um in irgendeine Ecke gestellt zu werden, bin ich hier falsch!


----------



## mariob (17 Juni 2016)

HI,
ich will mich mal für den Bike entschuldigen, der ist manchmal so. Im Grunde ist es sowieso so das einer der mit Möller zu tun hat hier im Forum zur großen Gruppe der Senfdeckeloffenlasser, Warmduscher, Finanzbeamter oder Opel Fahrer zählt.
Ist aber nicht so schlimm auch Bike kann nicht verhindern das Dir wahrscheinlich geholfen wird, nur mußt Du halt hier durch manches durch, das ist halt wie auf der Baustelle auch. Und nein ich will den Möller Kram nicht, ich habe da zuviel mit den kaputten Dingern zu tun gehabt das Zeug habe ich komplett abgewählt, ich kann Dir nicht helfen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (17 Juni 2016)

Mario, danke dass du mich verteidigst.
Seltsam ist nur, dass ich von einem Freund aus Braunschweig erfahren habe, dass ESA dort ein Projekt für Möller ändern soll.
Daher mein Hinweis.

@TE Ich darf nicht helfen. Wir haben die Software, doch ist die Nutzung nur für uns und innerhalb unseres Konzern erlaubt.

Ich würde den Hersteller anschreiben bzw anrufen.


bike


----------



## esa_sps (18 Juni 2016)

Hallo Bike!

Dein letzter Kommentar ist blanke Heuchelei. Dieses Forumsoll ein  unabhängiger TreffpunktSPS-Interessierter sein, ob professionell, semiprofessionell oder amateurhaft.Die Hoffnung besteht darin, in seiner Arbeit oder bei seinem Hobby zusätzlicheInformationen oder Anregungen zu erhalten, die einem die Problemlösungermöglicht.
Nun zu mir. Ich beabsichtige, aus verschiedenen  SPS-Bausteinen eine CNC gesteuertePlasmaschweißanlage aufzubauen. Die Bauteile dazu sammle ich seit einiger Zeit,die Moeller SPS habe ich bei einer Versteigerung in der Nähe von Mindenerworben. Ich betreibe als Hobby eine kleine Werkstatt und möchte zukünftignach Auslaufen der Einspeisevergütungsregelung die eigen erzeugteElektroenergie sinnvoll und wirtschaftlich einsetzen. Mein Hauptberuf istEnergieberater. Als Dienstleister verbrauche ich aber kaum Elektroenergie,daher meine Aktivitäten in Richtung Produktionstechnik und Metallbearbeitung.Aus meiner Erfahrung mit Dir habe ich die Konsequenz gezogen, dieses Forum schnellstens zu verlassen. Dein letzterKommentar führt die Verdächtigungen, die Du aus der Auswahl meinesBenutzernamens ableitest, nahtlos fort. Leider ist mein Wunsch an die Macherdes SPS-Forums, meinen Account zu löschen, bisher noch nicht umgesetzt worden. Leute,wie Du, sind der Sand im Kugellager des Wissens. Wenn Du nichts Produktivesbeitragen möchtest, sei lieber still!
Ich verabschiede mich hiermit aus diesem Forum undbitte darum, mich in Ruhe zu lassen. Die Moeller SPS werde ich bei ebayverkaufen und aus dem Erlös eine kleine Komplettlösung aufbauen.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Juni 2016)

Es gibt schon seltsame Zeitgenossen auf dieser Welt.
Eine CNC-Plasmaschweißanlage mit einer PS4 ...


----------



## hucki (19 Juni 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Eine CNC-Plasmaschweißanlage mit einer PS4 ...


Schützt vor Nachbau.
Das wollen vermutlich nicht mal die Chinesen kopieren.


----------



## RONIN (19 Juni 2016)

Das war ja schräg...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juni 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt schon seltsame Zeitgenossen auf dieser Welt.
> Eine CNC-Plasmaschweißanlage mit einer PS4 ...



Jetzt aber mal Langsam, er hat ja seinen Fehler eingesehen und
verkauft die PS4, von den Erlös ca. 15-20€ wird doch eine
Komplettlösung bei Ebay ersteigert. Das heißt Sinumerik, mit Antriebstechnik 
und den zugehörigen Engerneering.

@esa_sps, das SPS-Forum ist wie alle Sozialen Netzwerke einmal angemeldet 
immer angemeldet. Jeder Auftritt, bleibt der Nachwelt erhalten.
So ist das leider im Zeitalter des Internets.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Juni 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal Langsam, er hat ja seinen Fehler eingesehen und
> verkauft die PS4, von den Erlös ca. 15-20€ wird doch eine
> Komplettlösung bei Ebay ersteigert. Das heißt Sinumerik, mit Antriebstechnik
> und den zugehörigen Engerneering.



Hmm ... wenn es mit der PS4 schon nix ist, dann wär ja eine* XBox one* eine Alternative ...


----------



## mariob (19 Juni 2016)

Hi,
Jungs, jetzt haltet doch mal den Ball flach, der Kollege hat ein Ziel und wahrscheinlich noch nicht das Wissen, das ging oder geht uns doch allen so. Und er sucht einen Weg zur Lösung. Das das Ding nach hinten losgehen wird wird er früher oder später merken. Alternativ hört er auf die Vorschläge. Solange er daraus lernt hat es doch was gebracht.
Wir hatten hier doch schon dermaßen beratungsresistente Exemplare. Und das kann ich hier noch nicht erkennen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## RONIN (19 Juni 2016)

Naja, ich meinte mit "schräg" eigentlich dass der TE nach 2/3 mehr oder weniger hilfreichen Kommentaren gleich detoniert ist.
War also nicht gerade der geduldigste.

PS: Ich muss zugeben dass ich beim Lesen des Usernamens auch an die Automatisierungs-Firma gedacht habe.


----------



## mariob (20 Juni 2016)

Hi,
ist doch alles schick Ronin, ich sehe das recht schmerzfrei an dieser Stelle, wenn ich als Firma offiziell nicht mal in der Lage bin mir eine Software zu beschaffen, weiß ich auch welche Art Personal sich mit dem Projekt befaßt.
Mit anderen Worten, wenn die Jungs das von jemanden hier inoffiziell kriegen ist noch lange nicht raus das die die Aufgabe dann auch gebacken kriegen. Es kommt sogar vor das der Kunde mitkriegt was mit Lizenzen läuft. Und dann wird es richtig lustig.
Deswegen muß man solche Leute machen lassen, die sind früher oder später eh weg oder halt mindestens bedeutungslos. Die ordentlichen Firmen können das dann hinterher für richtig Kohle glattziehen. Insofern ist die ganze Aufregeung verschwendete Energie, die man besser dazu nimmt sich über schöne Dinge zu freuen.
Und wenn ich so angemacht werden würde, kann ich die Reaktion des TE schon gut nachvollziehen, man darf aber vorher nach dem Zweck fragen wenn einer was will, in der enstehenden Diskussion offenbart sich ein Fake sehr schnell.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Jürgen Wech (10 Februar 2017)

Hallo, ich besitze eine Softwarelizens sowie auch eine komplette cpu einheit falls Interesse besteht einfach mal melden.
kuhleweeg@t-online.de natürlich auch eine programmierleitung!
*vde*


----------

